# Verizon OTA



## nbsdx (Jul 6, 2011)

Serious question, is it even legal for Verzion to push an update to your phone without your consent? I come back from dinner, and my phone has a message on it saying something to the effect of "Your phone has been updated blah blah blah". I did not hit the accept button, and had been deferring the update until I had time to root/unlock. I'm almost certain that making a modification to a users device after they own it is illegal, and I want a second opinion.

Also, is there a way to root after this update? And if not, what's a good carrier to switch to because I'm sick of Verizon's shit.

Thanks

EDIT:
Kernel Version is 3.0.8-993945-user [email protected] #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Aug 3 00:53:23 KST 2012


----------



## nbsdx (Jul 6, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> Bump this as I haven't seen it reported yet:
> 
> Just ODIN'ed back to stock and took OTA.
> 
> We can still root using debugfsroot and we can still bootloader unlock (I did via Casual) I am now running CM10 on latest OTA. FWIW.


Found this after doing more digging - missed the post the first time around. Still curious about the legality aspect though...


----------

